# Prairie Hay Villian???



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Help! I have this stranger in my prairie hay this year in the low-lying, wetter areas and don't know whether to include in cutting for horse hay or not. Can anyone identify and advise on whether horses will eat it or not?

Thought it was Indian grass but not so sure. Hollow stem, offset leaves, grows in a clump, slight mint smell when cut with bushhog.

Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Extract it and place it on a plain background and get another pic.....too much camo for definite confirmation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like deer tongue grass.


----------



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Vol said:


> Extract it and place it on a plain background and get another pic.....too much camo for definite confirmation.
> 
> Regards, Mike


try this one.............


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline nailed it....it is Deer Tongue.

Regards, Mike

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichanthelium_clandestinum


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have some in a leased field on the bottom ground.

Does it have any feed value?


----------



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have some in a leased field on the bottom ground.
> 
> Does it have any feed value?


That was my next question. I have read that it has low nutrient value. Anyone else feed it to horses or cows via graze or hay? How can you get rid of it?


----------



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Tim/SOuth - how tall are your plants? mine are 18-24"\


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

okiecraig said:


> Tim/SOuth - how tall are your plants? mine are 18-24"\


About knee high.


----------



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Update:

The villain is Velvet Panicgrass. I bushhogged it all down and it is coming back but much slower and less wiedspread due to dryer conditions.

Thanks for all comments!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought it was deer tongue, too. 
It will not be killed by broadleaf spray (at least for me it wouldn't die). I heard it won't hurt livestock.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Are the above pic's both Velvet Panic grass??


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have that in a couple of fields. I thought it was Deer Tongue. The difference may be that the leaf does not wrap all the way around the stem in Velvet Panic Grass . I believe it does in Deer Tongue.

I could be mistaken.


----------

